
Show HN: I Made a (Firefox) Tab Groups Replacement - nyordanov
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/basic-panorama/
======
nyordanov
I should highlight the fact that this started as a fork of another add-on:
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/panorama-
view...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-GB/firefox/addon/panorama-view/)

I've added tab hiding, moveable/resizeable groups, support for pinned tabs and
a few other things. The goal is to make it feel as close as possible to the
original Tab Panorama.

